# Market Wizards



## yonnie (25 August 2007)

hey folks,

everybody was so raving on about the book, but while reading the book, I got really tired.

I thought it would be a bit boring once you have your system down pat, but several of those interviewed looked very tired and still had to work well into the night.

15 hour days, broken sleeps, marriage break downs etc - is that the status of a top trader you want to achieve? the picture on the front cover says it all.


----------



## theasxgorilla (25 August 2007)

yonnie said:


> is that the status of a top trader you want to achieve? the picture on the front cover says it all.




LOL, alas the book is about market wizards and doesn't touch that much on lifestyle issues.  Seykota is probably the standout for me.  Living out in the middle of no-where trading the markets and doing lots of hiking in the forest.  That appeals to me.


----------

